# Seeking Manager at Adrift Adventures Dinosaur



## Adrift Adventures (Feb 19, 2013)

Adrift Adventures is accepting applications for a seasonal operations manager in Jensen, Utah for mid-May through Labor Day, 2013. 

Qualified candidates should be professional, personable, organized and trustworthy. This position manages logistics for multi-day and daily rafting trips on the Green River and Yampa River in Dinosaur National Monument. 

Responsibilities include direct supervision and scheduling of 13 guides and two drivers and general management of the retail shop. Other duties include management of guide and driver files, driving shuttles, grocery shopping and ensuring that each rafting trip is compliant with National Park Service regulations. 

Successful applicants should also be able to efficiently check-in rafters, direct rafters to various locations, sell/restock retail items, enter data, and handle various methods of payment. Computer and phone skills a must. 

Please send cover letter, resume, and three references to [email protected]. 

You may contact Travis or Eileen at 800-723-8987 with questions.


----------

